# Plant ID for native PA plants



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Will post photos in a little. This post is mainly to motivate myself to upload them.

I think one might be a callitriche species.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

That... sounds kinda like something I would do. Now post your pictures, man!


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm also very interested to see what you found! Please don't leave us hanging


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ok now give me some names!



















Be sure to set the video on 1080 resolution or you won't see the details.


----------



## Charlest (Mar 5, 2014)

Whatever it is if it's growing in that limestone water I want some for my liquid rock at home.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It could very well be limestone, I collected it while I was out looking for fossils and some of them come from what looks like lime rock. This pond was at the bottom of a huge dam.

Some of the grass stuff was poking out of the water so I don't think it is a val species. Perhaps some sort of emergent plant? 

The water was freezing cold.

I also found some sort of hair grass that has leaves about 3-4 inches long.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The first one is a Callitriche. They'll work, but most are seasonal.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Aaron on the Callitriche. As for the second, if pressed I'd be inclined to peg it as something out of the family Pontederiaceae, maybe a heteranthera? Unfortunately, this early in the year the plants are likely to be immature and we probably can't say for sure without checking up on it later in the summer...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Bottom is probably the juvenile form of _Pontederia cordata_ (pickerel weed).


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Could be, but if it was a plant the size of P. cordata, shouldn't we be seeing evidence of last year's dead growth intermingled with the young plants? Unless you''re proposing every single plant is a new seedling.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Not sure, but I think there are some bits of last year's. But I think that's likely what it is.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Trembling with fear as I disagree with Cavan, but the _P. cordata_ in my pond never looks like that at any time of year. The photo reminds me of newly emergent _Sagittaria_ foliage.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm fairly certain it's not a Sagittaria, Michael—the tips of the leaves are too rounded, and the base of the plant doesn't match the crown of Sagittaria. However, I do agree with your questioning of Cavan's Pontederia theory (and I do share your apprehension in questioning him). As I mentioned earlier, I agree with him that it looks like something out of that family (Pontederiaceae).

...Maybe a young Heteranthera sp.?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I can tell you that I have seen small seedlings of that plant growing around/under mature _P. cordata_. From what I can see in that photo, I'll stick with that answer for now. We may have to send Zapins back later in the season.


----------



## Charlest (Mar 5, 2014)

I would be interested in a few reading on that water. Since limestone acts sort of like a flocking agent in water with no movement. I'm assuming the clarity and white sediment on top of rocks and everywhere on the bottom that this water is very hard. Quarry water if you will. I would definitely be interest in some of the sp. growing in that water.

Sent from my LG-D500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Alright alright fine I took some better photos of the plant. I had it in a plastic bag in my car for the last two days. For some reason it decided to throw up anthers.

Also, the pond had quite a good flow going through it. There was a 10 inch diameter pipe at the bottom of the pond that was piping water through it. Quite a lot of flow but deep down so the surface didn't ripple.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks a lot like Callitriche stagnalis to me.


----------

